# Webpage Issue



## priceform (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi

I have amended one of my webpages through a control panel and now the amendments are not showing however the code does show up in the page source (all in black though rather than a mixture of black and blue) Here is the relevent code

*Profit Swing Writer - SMS Text Alert Subscription*
Welcome to the Priceform.com individual writer text alert subscription page. Never miss an opportunity to make profit again! You will be sent a text alert every time the writer of your choice publishes a new article. Please select one of the below options to receive text alerts for the writer you have chosen. When you click on the relevant link you will be taken to the secure payments page where you can choose your method of payment. Full subscription details can be found here.

Priceform would like to thank you for your continued support.

*Choose your subscription*





I am not sure what is wrong. I am not well versed in coding so be kind 

Thanks


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Is that the complete source?


----------



## priceform (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi 

Thanks for the reply. This is the full page code

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

Text Alert Subscription - Priceform.com

[
Hello [email protected] | Log Out ]

Forum -
Classified Adverts -
Subscription Explained -
About Us -
Contact Us -
Fantasy Football -
Links




Home
Baseball
Basketball
Cricket
Golf
Horse Racing
Ice Hockey
NFL
Rugby League
Rugby Union
Soccer
Tennis
Other sports

Search

Menu

Priceform Writers
Trading Room
Free Sport Magazine
Bookmakers


Spread Betting
About Spread Betting
Spread Betting Offers


Betting Tools
Bet Calculator
Odds Calculators
Trading Software

Exchanges
Casino & Poker

Compare Odds
Sports News
Interviews
Live Reports
Live Scores
Sport on TV

Forum

Industry News
Today's Odds

Bookshop
Merchandise
Fantasy Football
Affiliates
Classified Adverts
Advertise with Us










Gambling Guide


Odds On to Succeed
A Guide to Betting
Bet Types
Bookies vs.Exchanges
Spread Betting 


Arbitrage
Arbitrage Course
Arbitrage Services
Arb Calculator 


Betfair Results
American Football
Baseball
Basketball
Cricket
Golf
Greyhound Racing
Handball 
Horse Racing
UK Horse Racing
US Horse Racing
Other Horse Racing 

Ice Hockey
Pelota
Soccer
Tennis
Volleyball
 Mailing List

Sign up to receive the latest tips, news and offers straight to your inbox.

Yes, I want to become a member of the mailing list.
Please remove me from mailing list.

Enter your e-mail address: 
Please confirm your e-mail address:

Sponsored Links

*Livescore.in*The Best Results Service on the Web
*Online Casino Palace*The Internet's Best Casino Guide
*thegolflockertv.com*Watch us on Sky TV Channel 216
*Matchbet*The revolutionary Betting Exchange
*City Club Casino*400% Welcome Bonus
*Richard Dunwood .co.uk*Premium Racing Service
*Priceform Monthly*The Sports Magazine
*Kahas Design*Kaha Abdisalam: Editorial Graphic Designer
*Marie Bridgwater*Freelance Journalist
*The Football Predictor*Football predictions

*Sports Magician Writer - SMS Text Alert Subscription*
Welcome to the Priceform.com individual writer text alert subscription page. Never miss an opportunity to make profit again! You will be sent a text alert every time the writer of your choice publishes a new article. Please select one of the below options to receive text alerts for the writer you have chosen. When you click on the relevant link you will be taken to the secure payments page where you can choose your method of payment. Full subscription details can be found here.

Priceform would like to thank you for your continued support.

*Choose your subscription*








*Top partners:*
Football Results -
Sports Betting -
Punter Profits -
Football Tips -
Free Bets -
Soccer Predictions -
Online Sports Betting -
Score and Odds  -
Free Bets -
Puntersmate -
Towerform -
Sportsbook reviews -
Betting Banter - 
Arb Cruncher - 
Soccerbetting.info -
Sporting news

RSS |
Atom |
Newsgator |
Rojo |
Pluck

Fantasy Football - 
Advertisers - 
Contact Us - 
Terms of Use - 
Links


Copyright © 2008 Priceform.com. All rights reserved. Web Design & Development by ITComax Solutions


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Crikey. Any chance of a link instead?


----------



## priceform (Feb 9, 2011)

You need to be logged in the the site to see that particular page. In the meantime I have bodged a partial solution :down:


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

Very hard to tell from your original post *exactly* what it is that isn't showing. However, if the part this isn't showing is everything from the line and down, then probably you have a style sheet definition problem. You will probably have to ask your designer to look at it.

Why is everything written as a javascript function in the block you posted? I don't see any reason why you need that in this block of code.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

ehymel said:


> Why is everything written as a javascript function in the block you posted? I don't see any reason why you need that in this block of code.


Don't say javascript is disabled...


----------

